# Hobby Stop "Don't leave the GATE open race" March 18th



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

:woohoo: Well were calling on all of our friends from the GATE to come and check out our new facility here at the Great Eastern Shopping Center. It's the new home of the Hobby Stop West Raceway and we'd love to show off how nice the track has turned out. :woohoo:

:thumbsup: So come out and enjoy the racing with us if you can make it on Sunday March 18, 2012. Bring all your friends and enjoy the day with us. We will have the roadcourse set up and will be racing all the popular classes that will include:

VTA 25.5 Blinky
VTA 21.5 Boosted
13.5 World GT Blinky Single Cell
13.5 World GT Boosted Single Cell
13.5 Sedan Blinky Rubber Tire
Tamiya 1/10 Formula One
Traxxas Rally Car
KT-8 Go-cart
1/18 Pancar Brushless 3100 Fixed Gearing
1/18 Pancar Brushless 3100 Open Gearing
Any three to make a class...
..........added: 1/18th stock touring 3100kv motor open gearing

Doors open at 9am and racing will kick off at 11am sharp.

We now have permanent pit spaces for 60+ racers with tables, chairs and electric so just bring your stuff and race.

Race fees are $12 for one class. $10 for a second class and $5 for three or more.

We've heard that a nice group of guys are planning on making the trip over so if you're coming leave us a comment and let us know about it. Name, Class/Classes, Transponder# for the class. etc and we'll start compiling the races. 

Also if you've got a question about the classes I'll be posting the class specs in a post real soon.

Questions, comments, can be e-mailed to [email protected] for the quickest response. Or call the store @ 419-471-1108 and ask for Pat.

See you at the race......................:wave:

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway
2676 Woodville Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
567-661-0009
[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am planning to run WGT Blinky and BRP fixed gearing. By the way what is the fixed gearing?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

I don't have a 13.5 for my TC. Would anyone care if I ran my 17.5 unboosted in the 13.5 class?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> I don't have a 13.5 for my TC. Would anyone care if I ran my 17.5 unboosted in the 13.5 class?


What he meant to say was "Would anyone care if I ran my 17.5 unboosted in the 13.5 class and beat everyone that was running 13.5?"


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I am planning to run WGT Blinky and BRP fixed gearing. By the way what is the fixed gearing?


Micro...what ever you guys are running (at the Gate) in the BRP onroad class is what everyone should run to keep everyone as equal in speed as possible. I believe Pat assumed that you guys are all running the same gearing as you are doing in the 3100 Oval class.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

rcwebs said:


> :woohoo: Well were calling on all of our friends from the GATE to come and check out our new facility here at the Great Eastern Shopping Center. It's the new home of the Hobby Stop West Raceway and we'd love to show off how nice the track has turned out. :woohoo:
> 
> :thumbsup: So come out and enjoy the racing with us if you can make it on Sunday March 18, 2012. Bring all your friends and enjoy the day with us. We will have the roadcourse set up and will be racing all the popular classes that will include:
> 
> ...


Also......1/18th stock touring 3100kv motor open gearing


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Micro,



> I am planning to run WGT Blinky and BRP fixed gearing. By the way what is the fixed gearing?


I assume that at the gate your running "10 tooth pinion 48 tooth spur gear?" But it will be the same for everyone in the class.

Chazz,



> I don't have a 13.5 for my TC. Would anyone care if I ran my 17.5 unboosted in the 13.5 class?


I'm sure no one will object to the slower motor being used. Now if it was a 10.5 you'd here some whining and moaning. Thanks...


all4fun,

Yes I forgot about micro touring. We'll add that class to the roster. Thanks...

Pat Falgout


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> I don't have a 13.5 for my TC. Would anyone care if I ran my 17.5 unboosted in the 13.5 class?


I have a 13.5 I can loan you.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

all4fun said:


> Micro...what ever you guys are running (at the Gate) in the BRP onroad class is what everyone should run to keep everyone as equal in speed as possible. I believe Pat assumed that you guys are all running the same gearing as you are doing in the 3100 Oval class.



Cool - NORCAR runs the BRP with the 3100Kv motor with a 2S 20C 800Mah LiPo, and geared at 10/48......

I think it is a great idea to have both tracks run the same "stock" set-up!!!

Thanks Pat


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I plan on being there and running WGT and VTA. Looking forward to it!

chuck


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> I have a 13.5 I can loan you.


Thx. Bring it and if I am really off the pace I might give it a try.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I wish i could go


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Guys,

Here's the Class Rules for you to follow:

US VINTAGE TRANS-AM 25.5 BLINKY
Chassis: 1/10 scale 4-wheel drive
Body: Any USVTA, No driver figure required
Min. Weight: 1550 grams
Electronic Speed Control: Brushless in "blinky" mode / no timing
Battery: 2 cell LiPo 7.4 volt
Motor: 25.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec USVTA
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 5mm

US VINTAGE TRANS-AM 21.5 OPEN
Chassis: 1/10 scale 4-wheel drive
Body: Any USVTA, No driver figure required
Min. Weight: 1550 grams
Electronic Speed Control: OPEN ESC Boosted and any timing
Battery: 2 cell LiPo 7.4 volt
Motor: 21.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec USVTA
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 5mm

WORLD GT (WGT)
Chassis: 1/10 scale direct-drive pan car
Body: Any World GT Body
Min. Weight: 930grams
Electronic Speed Control: Open ESC
Battery: 1 cell LiPo 3.7 volt
Motor: 13.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec World GT Foam tires
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 4mm

WORLD GT (WGT) Blinky
Chassis: 1/10 scale direct-drive pan car
Body: Any World GT Body
Min. Weight: 930grams
Electronic Speed Control: Brushless in "blinky" mode / no timing
Battery: 1 cell LiPo 3.7 volt
Motor: 13.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec World GT Foam tires
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 4mm

1/10 TAMIYA F-1 SPEC
Chassis: Stock Tamiya 180mm F104 chassis only
Body: All bodies must be made for the Tamiya F104. Wings must be the ones
supplied with the kit. No mixing of wings between kits is allowed.
Min. Weight: No requirement
Electronic Speed Control: Any Roar approved Sportsman class ESC 
Battery: 6 cell 7.2v Ni-mh or 2S 7.4v Li-po Hard case battery
Motor: Tamiya Silver Can or Roar approved 21.5 Brushless Motor
Tires: Pit Shimuzu pre mounts or Tamiya rubber tires

1/16 TRAXXAS RALLY
Chassis: Stock Traxxas chassis only
Body: Any Rally body
Min. Weight: No requirement Min. Ride Height 4mm
Electronic Speed Control: Stock Traxxas ESC's only
Battery: 6 cell 7.2v Ni-mh or 2S 7.4v Li-po battery
Motor: Stock Traxxas Brushed or Brushless motor only
Tires: Stock Rally or 1/10 TC rubber tires only
Gearing: Open

1/18 PAN CAR ON-ROAD BRUSHLESS Fixed Gear
Chassis: Any 1/18 (BRP, Scalpel, etc)
Body: Any 1/18 Body
Min. Weight: No requirement Min. Ride Height 3mm
Electronic Speed Control: Any 1/18 scale brushless ESC set at 0 timing
Battery: 2S 20C max output, 800 mAh
Motor: 3100kv brushless
Tires: BRP tires only
Gearing: 10 tooth pinion 48 tooth Spur

1/18 PAN CAR ON-ROAD BRUSHLESS Open Gear
Chassis: Any 1/18 (BRP, Scalpel, etc)
Body: Any 1/18 Body
Min. Weight: No requirement Min. Ride Height 3mm
Electronic Speed Control: Any 1/18 scale brushless ESC set at 0 timing
Battery: 2S Lipo battery 7.4v limit
Motor: 3100kv brushless
Tires: any tires
Gearing: Open 

1/18 Micro Touring 3100 Brushless
Chassis: Any micro 4wd chassis (Xray, HPI, Exotek, etc)
Body: Any 1/18 Touring car body
Min. Weight: No requirement Min. Ride Height 3mm
Electronic Speed Control: Any 1/18 scale brushless ESC set at 0 timing
Battery: 2S Lipo battery 7.4v limit
Motor: 3100kv brushless
Gearing: Open

KT-8 Go-Cart (Showcase Class)
If you have one of these cars and want to run it please contact me. It's more of a showcase class at this race!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

rcwebs said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here's the Class Rules for you to follow:
> 
> ...


So is there no TC class or the rules aren't posted. Secondly, what is the normal turnout for TC? If nobody runs it I may decide to run a different class.

Thanks.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Oops! Guys have been running 13.5 blinky for Touring Car here in Toledo. Last week we had 10 entries in the class. Here are the rules for TC:

1/10 SUPER-STOCK TOURING CAR RUBBER TIRE
Chassis: 1/10 scale 4 wheel drive
Body: Touring Car Body
Min. Weight: 1380 grams
Electronic Speed Control: Brushless in "blinky" mode / no timing
Battery: 2 cell LiPo 7.4 volt
Motor: 13.5 Brushless
Tires: Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, Solaris Medium, Jaco Blues
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 5mm


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

rcwebs said:


> Oops! Guys have been running 13.5 blinky for Touring Car here in Toledo. Last week we had 10 entries in the class. Here are the rules for TC:
> 
> 1/10 SUPER-STOCK TOURING CAR RUBBER TIRE
> Chassis: 1/10 scale 4 wheel drive
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

TangTester said:


> I wish i could go


If you ask nicely, I'm sure your mom will let you go.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

TangTester said:


> I wish i could go





CarbonJoe said:


> If you ask nicely, I'm sure your mom will let you go.


Oh....come on Tang. You should come out, you would have a great time:thumbsup:. There's also going to be some real good food for everyone to enjoy!! I'm going to have my BBQ-pulled pork and maybe my "natcho dip". We even have a candle in the restroom. Just tell your mom you're out for a bit and you'll be right back........I'm sure she'll buy that one.  I'll even let you pit right next to me!! Come on Tang, you can do it.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

can't go, Have to be somewhere at 4pm on 17th and 18th. I will try to get up there soon.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> can't go, Have to be somewhere at 4pm on 17th and 18th. I will try to get up there soon.


"somewhere".... hmmm.....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Tang........you have a pm.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Chaz955i......you have a PM


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So who is running stock BRP?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I have to work that day.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> So who is running stock BRP?


Dave Willey and Matt Heckman from Toledo so far. Micro, who else is running stock BRP?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

trying to rally the troops...


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool, cuz we need more stock BRP cars. Hmmmmmmmmm, maybe if I have time and electronics, I'll get my BRP t-bar car dusted off and run with ya.....
Wait a minute. That means I would be running 5 classes.....
(1) pancar 3100 open gearing
(2) 3100 M18 touring
(3) WGT
(4) KT-18 Go cart
(5) BRP pancar 3100 fixed gearing

Does anybody have an extra charger I can borrow?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am sure you have the electronics, and the guts to run every class!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

.....and that means I probably won't have to turn marshall.......but who's going to keep the BBQ pulled pork sturred?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

The World is coming to Toledo on Sun. Dave you doin BBQ? If so what would you like me to bring?


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

cookies:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Mackin said:


> The World is coming to Toledo on Sun. Dave you doin BBQ? If so what would you like me to bring?


Yes, Chuck, I am doing BBQ pulled pork and buns. Wayne said he is planning on bringing, I believe, potato salad and Macaroni salad to go with the BBQ. You may want to touch base with Wayne. I believe Dave Willey is bringing his now famous cookies. Hopefully more people will bring something to pass for everyone to enjoy. Pat has plenty of refreshments in the fridge. What ever you would like to bring would be great. I know one thing.....nobody will be going back home hungry!!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I will spring for potato chips....It would be sorta tough to bring much else with the long drive.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> I will spring for potato chips....It would be sorta tough to bring much else with the long drive.


Thanks Eric....looking forward racing with you again. Have a safe trip out.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll bring slaw to go with the BBQ.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,

The track is prepped and ready for ya. We had a great day of oval racing this St. Patrick's day. The Leprechauns were out in force!

Looking forward to seeing everyone from out of town tomorrow. :wave:

Doors open at 9am and Kathy will be ready for everyone to sign in!

  :thumbsup:  :tongue: :roll: :woohoo:

Pat


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pat - thanks for a very cool race! It was nice to see everyone! Great new hobby shop and track! Nice job running a smooth show!!!

Look forward to the next HobbyStop race - BRP oval!?!?!?!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Great Day of Racing!!!*

Thanks to everyone who came out and raced with us today. We had a good time seeing all of our friends from the GATE and MSI and all the others from out of town. Also from all the regulars who race with us each week. We're glad you had fun with us.

Well here are the results for everyone: We had 84 entries!

1/18 Micro Touring
Dave Berry 23/5:03.727
Matt Heckman 22/5:04.698
Geoff Ferron 20/5:12.562
Eric Wells 20/5:13.388

BRP
Bud Bartos 20/5:01.232
Mike Elwood 20/5:03.828
Matt Heckman 12/3:07.703
Brankiea Ferron 8/3:06.732

1/18 Pancar Open	
Dave Berry 23/5:03.437
Wayne Gerber 22/5:05.694
Matt Heckman 21/4:44.970
Rich Mickle 21/5:07.754
Rick Staler 13/5:11.667

Mini Rally
Eric Lewandowski 18/5:10.616
Don Merrill 13/5:07.611
Rick Staler 13/5:18.761
Ean Whitt 11/4:12.202

17.5 Sedan Blinky
Willie Thompson 29/6:03.851
Joe Klebau 27/6:09.478
Bobby Hunter 26/6:07.603
Tony Williams 23/6:17.828

13.5 Sedan Blinky
Bill Klingbiel 29/6:00.395
Todd Bigelow 28/6:07.051
Brian Perez 27/6:08.857
Bobby Falgout 26/6:00.063
Pat Falgout 10/3:05.687
Johnny Lee 6/1:17.843
Charlie Ropp DNS
Ted Hammer DNS

25.5 VTA Blinky
Lou Pryzbyla 34/8:12.548
Chuck Mackin 33/8:10.405
David Greer 33/8:13.542
Joe Klebau 32/8:01.202
Aaron Mermin 31/8:13.476
Julie Thompson 29/8:09.878
Don Merrill 28/8:05.245
Gene Greer 26/8:01.004
Howard Chancey 26/8:14.886
Ken Gilbert 18/8:20.420
Mike Norton DNS

21.5 VTA Boosted
Bill Klingbeil 35/8:00.865
Bobby Falgout 34/8:09.059
Matt Gregory 32/8:05.961
Cary Ringle 31/8:11.724
Tony Williams 31/8:12.482
Tim Shine 30/8:08.896
Jeff Dude 30/8:14.454
John Mierzejewski 29/8:18.796
Mike Ritchey 28/8:01.620
Pat Falgout 28/8:05.801
Don Merrill 26/8:10.648
Marvin Davis 15/6:01.333
Eric Lewandowski 6/1:30.119
Mike Norton DNS
Dan Quisno DNS
Mike Hammernik DNS

World GT Blinky
Dwight Smith 30/6:10.579
Tony Carrubba 28/6:03.837
Chuck Mackin 28/6:04.529
Eric Wells 28/6:12.437
Stuart Patrick 25/6:07.890
Matt Gregory 25/6:11.848
Joe Klebau 17/4:04.904
Mike Elwood DNS

World GT Boosted
Dwight Smith 31/6:06.748
Bill Klingbeil 31/6:08.718
Brian Berry 31/6:09.111
Bobby Falgout 28/6:07.712
Rich Mickle 28/6:10.447
Mike Mills 27/6:08.464
Wayne Gerber 22/4:29.555
Pat Falgout 7/1:40.913

Formula One
Nick Traudt 27/6:07.267
Mark Rodney 27/6:08.539
Marvin Davis 25/6:11.830
Lou Pryzybla 24/6:10.338
Brent Gottfried 23/6:00.259
Joe Tuttle 23/6:01.109
Brian Berry 5/1:09.918
Ted Hammer DNS


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW!! What a great day of racing for everybody....with 84 entries. Thanks to everyone who attended. It was great to see everyone together again too. Hope everyone got home safely. 
Dave


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks to the staff at Hobbystop West. I have made a trip up to Toledo every spring for the last four years and everytime has been worth the three hour drive. I also want to really thank Chuck Mackin for setting me up with a rear axle for the WGT. I will be ordering the replacement today! and Dave for getting me all the goodies to run the M18 after it has set for almost a year. Next stop for it will be the Gate on the 31st....hope to see everyone there.

Also ...the lunch was excellent


----------

